# Problems Sublimating License Plate



## kristydarby84 (Jun 12, 2011)

I am having trouble sublimating on a license plate. I am new to this but I have printed on license plates since I started. They turned out great. I am using 400 degrees for 45 seconds and a workforce 1100 with sub ink the same as before nothing changed except the blanks. I ordered blanks off of ebay to try to save money. I pressed one for 400 degrees for 45 seconds and the print was lighter than previous and the paper stuck to it. Is this an error that I am doing or just the blanks??? HELP!!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

You might have a plastic protector film on the plates that needs to be peeled off before pressing. Or you just got some lousy blanks. Try looking to see if there's a thin plastic film on the plates first.


----------



## kristydarby84 (Jun 12, 2011)

If it has a clear sheet on then its on really well and I cannot find it. I have tried everything I know to do. I stuck it under the press for a few seconds to help release the clear sheet if it had one and nothing.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

Go back to your original plates. If it ain't broke don't fix it. Maybe you don't actually have coated plates. I think I would be talking to whoever you got them from.

*Edit:* Are these the aluminum plates that are on there for $145 for 100? If so, they put this on there *HEAT PRESS SETTINGS: Several of our customers have advised that the following setup produces the best results. These settings are provided only as a guide, and your own experience might vary. Paper Used - Heavy Saturation Cloth Paper. Pressure - Light; Time: 65 Sec.; Temp: 375F.*


----------



## kristydarby84 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for your help


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

cheap blanks yield cheap results. stick with quality if you want quality.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

What on earth is heavy saturation cloth paper???? That's a new one for me and I've been sublimating for years.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

If the coating softens under heat 
and grabs the paper,
it will also fade rapidly in the sun.

Avoid off brand plates.


----------

